# Well Since We Are All Like A Virtual Family Here



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2021)

Maybe, just maybe we can all take something from this.











www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-me-in-we/202005/envy-the-spoiling-emotion

www.psychologytoday.com/us/basics/jealousy

www.deadlysins.com/envy

www.deadlysins.com/jealousy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Envy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jealousy


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2021)

*Totally agree.  Maybe we saw a bit of that with the troll who came earlier*


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Totally agree.  Maybe we saw a bit of that with the troll who came earlier*



Marie5656 I haven't been here very long but I thought I pretty much heard everything, up until tonight. I have seen some scary trolls before but this one, wow, this one was scary. Auntie M is strong though, probably just a little put off but she'll be just fine. Take care and thanks for responding.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Marie5656 I haven't been here very long but I thought I pretty much heard everything, up until tonight. I have seen some scary trolls before but this one, wow, this one was scary. Auntie M is strong though, probably just a little put off but she'll be just fine. Take care and thanks for responding.


Yes, that was the scariest troll I have seen on this forum. Totally unhinged. Didn’t succeed in their mission though. People spoke up. Made me proud


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 12, 2021)

I read some of trolls comments. How did things eventually end?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2021)

StillLearning said:


> I read some of trolls comments. How did things eventually end?


A moderator banned the troll and deleted the thread


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2021)

Could someone please pm me with the details of what y'all is talking about?  I promise to keep it a secret.  I'd really like to know.

Thank you.

PS:  Hate the word 'Haters'.  Used to use the word love more.  Does anybody remember laughter?--RP

If you call me a hater, then I call you hater, where does this nonsense end?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Could someone please pm me with the details of what y'all is talking about?  I promise to keep it a secret.  I'd really like to know.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


My Memory is really bad and I don't remember what happened, I would appreciate it if someone could let me know too.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

I missed the entire thing but was filled in by other members here . How horrible. Members seem to be coming unhinged lately. I’m sorry this happened


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

I have no idea what a troll is let alone any attack? What exactly are we speaking about and what is a troll?


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

I knew a person, a really nice and friendly man that was so jealous of his best friend that he killed him. I was flabbergasted when I heard the news. I couldn't believe it. This was a church going man that practiced what he preached. I am still not believing everything that I heard about him. Great family man and honest as the day is long. I am sitting here shaking my head in disbelief as I recall the moment I found out that he had killed his best friend.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 12, 2021)

oldman said:


> I have no idea what a troll is let alone any attack? What exactly are we speaking about and what is a troll?



Someone who makes personal attacks and posts offensive messages on the internet, in order to get attention and cause trouble.  This particular person had done the same thing previously, then made a new nickname and escalated the attacks.


----------



## Devi (Jul 12, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This particular person had done the same thing previously, then made a new nickname and escalated the attacks.


I did not know that. I recall huge black type and nasty postings. This kind of thing is not welcome here.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 12, 2021)

Marg is a lovely, gracious lady.  She can handle it, but

DONT MESS WITH MARG!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2021)

It was an appalling attack on a person who was absent and unable to defend themselves. The troll  was clearly mentally ill.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This particular person had done the same thing previously, then made a new nickname and escalated the attacks.


You know that how?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You know that how?


The person who went on the attack said so. S/he said s/he was a member and created the new account to tell everyone what horrible, lying person Aunt Marg is. It was ugly and cowardly and stupid.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

oldman said:


> I have no idea what a troll is let alone any attack? What exactly are we speaking about and what is a troll?


Trolling, baiting along, in internet lingo. A wishnik, goblin type entity, mischievious little rascals.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My Memory is really bad and I don't remember what happened, I would appreciate it if someone could let me know too.


Nothing illegal or actionable, just venting childish behavior behind an anonymous persona. Marge is a zero, stupid, the usual ignorant spouting off.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 13, 2021)

I briefly glanced at that thread shortly after it first appeared and I dismissed it as being pure nonsense that would quickly be deleted. Hours later I noted that there was a lot of activity there and I read it again from start to finish. Before I could wade into it and express my support for Aunt Marg and Shalimar the entire thread was deleted. I was too late to express my disgust.

That troll was looney tunes in my opinion. @Shalimar @Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I briefly glanced at that thread shortly after it first appeared and I dismissed it as being pure nonsense that would quickly be deleted. Hours later I noted that there was a lot of activity there and I read it again from start to finish. Before I could wade into it and express my support for Aunt Marg and Shalimar the entire thread was deleted. I was too late to express my disgust.
> 
> That troll was looney tunes in my opinion. @Shalimar @Aunt Marg


Awww... it's probably best that you missed it, Pecos.

The important thing for me is knowing your heart is in the right place.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

Could somebody please tell me what's going on now?


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Could somebody please tell me what's going on now?


Some poster chastised Matrix for naming Aunt Marge a SUPER moderator. He or she was either a then current member and created a new username account to hue and cry or was totally new, probably the former. S/he then continued to belittle AM, she is stupid, dumb, biased (paraphrasing) etc.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Some poster chastised Matrix for naming Aunt Marge a SUPER moderator. He or she was either a then current member and created a new username account to hue and cry or was totally new, probably the former. S/he then continued to belittle AM, she is stupid, dumb, biased (paraphrasing) etc.



Thanks ohioboy but this new situation within the last 24 hours has left a very bad taste in my mouth. I know a number of members here received the same PM that I received and I am stunned beyond all manner of human comprehension that she had to endure. In dedication to Auntie M. Who became a very good friend and mentor I feel I need to move on also. Good forum but this latest drama is way too much even for me. Take care all and GOD Bless.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Take care my board friend.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

You too partner.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2021)

I wish you wouldn't go @FastTrax .. but I understand if that is what you feel you must do. Perhaps in time, you will return.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I wish you wouldn't go @FastTrax .. but I understand if that is what you feel you must do. Perhaps in time, you will return.


Pinky, did you get one of those PM's FT was talking about? I didn't.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

I didn't get the PM either.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Pinky, did you get one of those PM's FT was talking about? I didn't.


@ohioboy .. No, I didn't get a PM, but I did see the original hateful post.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 15, 2021)

So,  did a troll manage to drive @Aunt Marg out?  If that craps's happening, we'll need to reappraise this site.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> So,  did a troll manage to drive @Aunt Marg out?  If that craps's happening, we'll need to reappraise this site.


No, she is still here in all her glory, the Knight in Unshining armor got cut down by the Keyboard that was mightier than the Sword


----------



## Della (Jul 15, 2021)

Well I go to bed too early and miss everything.  I wish I had been here to defend Aunt Marg, she and I disagree on almost everything, but she's one of my favorite people.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks all for your love and support. I feel Auntie M.s pain and she is in pain. The pain that only a few individuals with treachery in mind unleashes on a person that not only lived for the progression of the forum and was planning to bring some fresh new ideas and let the membership decide if they wished to accept or reject them without explanation. I owe my loyalty to her for she and a fair number of other members here helped me get over a few hurtles, a time or two she stuck her neck out defending me from some members here who had some agendas after finding out my dad who was my best friend was Haitian and my mom who I loved more then my own life was Israeli. It hurts when a member or two alludes to me being a half breed two time loser. Well I said my piece. Take care all.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't understand. After Aunt Marg was attacked and the attack thread was deleted (and apparently the member was banned), why should you have to leave in order to support her?


----------



## Jules (Jul 15, 2021)

JMO, when members leave a board because of nasty comments, then the treacherous person wins.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> So,  did a troll manage to drive @Aunt Marg out?  If that craps's happening, we'll need to reappraise this site.


Jon, She messaged me today and tried to message you but was told you were unavailable.
She said her good-byes.  It wasn't entirely the troll.  There are a few members who drove her away.
And to those, Why must you be so mean?

Now, Fast Trax is leaving too?  This is beyond sad!  TWO WONDERFUL PEOPLE DRIVEN AWAY BY UGLY COMMENTS!
Maybe before we hit the "post reply" button, we should re-read what we wrote!
I'm very sad at the leaving of both of these wonderful people!  We don't know how lucky we were to have them here!


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Gaer, Marge left??


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

This is terrible! The long knives clique has much to answer for.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Jon, She messaged me today and tried to message you but was told you were unavailable.
> She said her good-byes.  It wasn't entirely the troll.  There are a few members who drove her away.
> And to those, Why must you be so mean?
> 
> ...


I know this site has had several people who seemed to relish in personal attacks and getting threads shut down when the posts don't suit their narrative.  If the mods get too disgusted with a thread (i.e., reports galore) and shut it down without banning the trolls or, at least, giving them a time out, then the site will go bad.  That's the thing I look out for.  If it troll-based thread locking persists to any significant degree, I just move on.  Got better things to do. 

Edit Update:  If the troll got banished and Marge is still here, that's a good sign.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Thanks all for your love and support. I feel Auntie M.s pain and she is in pain. The pain that only a few individuals with treachery in mind unleashes on a person that not only lived for the progression of the forum and was planning to bring some fresh new ideas and let the membership decide if they wished to accept or reject them without explanation. I owe my loyalty to her for she and a fair number of other members here helped me get over a few hurtles, a time or two she stuck her neck out defending me from some members here who had some agendas after finding out my dad who was my best friend was Haitian and my mom who I loved more then my own life was Israeli. It hurts when a member or two alludes to me being a half breed two time loser. Well I said my piece. Take care all.


Fast, I am mortified that anyone here would treat you in such a vile and racist fashion. I am so sorry you had to endure such hatred.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I know this site has had several people who seemed to relish in personal attacks and getting threads shut down when the posts don't suit their narrative.  If the mods get too disgusted with a thread (i.e., reports galore) and shut it down without banning the trolls or, at least, giving them a time out, then the site will go bad.  That's the thing I look out for.  If it troll-based thread locking persists to any significant degree, I just move on.  Got better things to do.


The long knives have been in operation for months, we have lost some good people as a result.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 15, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> The long knives have been in operation for months, we have lost some good people as a result.


Sometimes when a particular narrative isn't getting the traction some factions want, they will call in a troll farm to intimidate and harass.  It is one of the unfortunate realities of the internet.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> The long knives have been in operation for months, we have lost some good people as a result.


In the U.S. the type of vulgarity posted about AM may be harassment, but does not rise to the criminal level of Telecommunications harassment. However, there does exist a fine legal line, and if the poster transmits such a defacto message out of their home state, that becomes a Federal offense.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

I truly hope that this time the long knives clique will face consequences for their actions. In my opinion, if left unchecked, they will destroy this forum. I have been here for almost seven years, it would be terrible to see my SF family disintegrate.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I truly hope that this time the long knives clique will face consequences for their actions. In my opinion, if left unchecked, they will destroy this forum. I have been here for almost seven years, it would be terrible to see my SF family disintegrate.


Title 47 USC (United States Code) 223:

(C)
makes a telephone call or utilizes a telecommunications device, whether or not conversation or communication ensues, without disclosing his identity and with intent to abuse, threaten, or harass any specific person;

"Harass" here is specific and does not include what was posted about AM, she is in Canada anyway. Anyone at anytime can say there were harassed/annoyed, that is internet life.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Title 47 USC (United States Code) 223:
> 
> (C)
> makes a telephone call or utilizes a telecommunications device, whether or not conversation or communication ensues, without disclosing his identity and with intent to abuse, threaten, or harass any specific person;
> ...


Yes. I was referring to actions taken internally, here on sf. There has always been a  mandate that we are not permitted to abuse other members.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Could someone please pm me with the details of what y'all is talking about?  I promise to keep it a secret.  I'd really like to know.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Maybe the Troll was envious, as well as being stupid.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 15, 2021)

Jules said:


> JMO, when members leave a board because of nasty comments, then the treacherous person wins.


That's my thought pattern.

Trolls come, trolls go
Same with rude folks

It's the dirty backside of the internet 

Hope FT rethinks

Hope the Marge comments are just rumor


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey, FastTrax, do not let some ignoramus or two drive you off from us.  The majority look forward to your informative and terrific posts.  You are thoughtful and educate us all.  

Any poster who lets loose with the toxic and vulgar comments such as those from that troll, can be considered a sicko beyond the pale.  It wasn't too hard to figure out who it was who attacked Aunt Marg with such venom as she no sooner left with harsh words for Marg and turned right around with the not so subtle nom de plume.  Didn't take me but one second and I knew immediately.  Now that is one psycho.  So consider the source and look through the person as though he/she does not exist.

Please re consider and stay with us.  You are indeed a friend.  I don't care who your parents are and I doubt anyone else does.  You are a human being just as we all are and we love you dearly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2021)

*In the past, and more recently, I have chosen to take a break for a brief time, to let drama die down.  I have left forums as I no longer share the interests of the place. But here..Hey we are all seniors and ain't getting any younger.  *


----------



## Gaer (Jul 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Gaer, Marge left??


She told me she was gone.  She said she was going to miss us so much. Hugs and tears.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Title 47 USC (United States Code) 223:
> 
> (C)
> makes a telephone call or utilizes a telecommunications device, whether or not conversation or communication ensues, without disclosing his identity and with intent to abuse, threaten, or harass any specific person;
> ...


That is not internet life if the rules of this forum spell out not using abusive language to other members or about them.  Since we are considered a civilized group, regardless of what country we live in, that code should not even have to be invoked.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

These are the times that try Men's Souls!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Hey, FastTrax, do not let some ignoramus or two drive you off from us.  The majority look forward to your informative and terrific posts.  You are thoughtful and educate us all.
> 
> Any poster who lets loose with the toxic and vulgar comments such as those from that troll, can be considered a sicko beyond the pale.  It wasn't too hard to figure out who it was who attacked Aunt Marg with such venom as she no sooner left with harsh words for Marg and turned right around with the not so subtle nom de plume.  Didn't take me but one second and I knew immediately.  Now that is one psycho.  So consider the source and look through the person as though he/she does not exist.
> 
> Please re consider and stay with us.  You are indeed a friend.  I don't care who your parents are and I doubt anyone else does.  You are a human being just as we all are and we love you dearly.





Lewkat said:


> Hey, FastTrax, do not let some ignoramus or two drive you off from us.  The majority look forward to your informative and terrific posts.  You are thoughtful and educate us all.
> 
> Any poster who lets loose with the toxic and vulgar comments such as those from that troll, can be considered a sicko beyond the pale.  It wasn't too hard to figure out who it was who attacked Aunt Marg with such venom as she no sooner left with harsh words for Marg and turned right around with the not so subtle nom de plume.  Didn't take me but one second and I knew immediately.  Now that is one psycho.  So consider the source and look through the person as though he/she does not exist.
> 
> Please re consider and stay with us.  You are indeed a friend.  I don't care who your parents are and I doubt anyone else does.  You are a human being just as we all are and we love you dearly.


Ditto, what Lewkat says!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Hey, FastTrax, do not let some ignoramus or two drive you off from us.  The majority look forward to your informative and terrific posts.  You are thoughtful and educate us all.
> 
> Any poster who lets loose with the toxic and vulgar comments such as those from that troll, can be considered a sicko beyond the pale.  *It wasn't too hard to figure out who it was who attacked Aunt Marg with such venom as she no sooner left with harsh words for Marg and turned right around with the not so subtle nom de plume.  Didn't take me but one second and I knew immediately.*  Now that is one psycho.  So consider the source and look through the person as though he/she does not exist.
> 
> Please re consider and stay with us.  You are indeed a friend.  I don't care who your parents are and I doubt anyone else does.  You are a human being just as we all are and we love you dearly.


who was it ?


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> That is not internet life if the rules of this forum spell out not using abusive language to other members or about them.  Since we are considered a civilized group, regardless of what country we live in, that code should not even have to be invoked.


What I meant was about internet life is, there is no way  prevent it. Once posted, then it can be dealt with.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

OK, gotcha, ohioboy.  

This entire situation has gotten out of hand and has to be rectified instantly.

Matrix will have to devise some serious questions for those wishing to join this forum, methinks.

I do this for my groups on Facebook and if they are not answered, application denied.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You know that how?


Just before she left, she had some vile remarks to make and bid us all farewell.  Turned right around and bingo, came back with another nom de plume and the attack was worse.  However, it didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out who it was, as the style of the delivery was precisely the same.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Just before she left, she had some vile remarks to make and bid us all farewell.  Turned right around and bingo, came back with another nom de plume and the attack was worse.  However, it didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out who it was, as the style of the delivery was precisely the same.


Oh I see, I thought you meant you knew who this person was originally.. and you seem to be sure she was a female ?...how so ?.. I missed half of it ...before it was pulled


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

What? 
Seriously?
Members are being chased off by bullies?
You’re kidding?
Who is sending PM’s and what are they saying?

This  animosity is getting WAY out of hand here. It’s like a case of mutiny. Some members can’t handle the new changes so sabotage the entire site by purposely trying to chase away what they believe is the problem.

I agree that this site could be in serious danger soon. Unfortunately I don’t have the solution. I’m just disappointed in us as senior forum members. I sincerely thought there was more kindness and loyalty here but more and more members are leaving.

Hopefully we can manage this type of terrorism. How ridiculously sad this is.
People are seriously losing it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Just before she left, she had some vile remarks to make and bid us all farewell.  Turned right around and bingo, came back with another nom de plume and the attack was worse.  However, it didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out who it was, as the style of the delivery was precisely the same.


What?
Who is it?


----------



## John cycling (Jul 15, 2021)

Devi said:


> I don't understand. After Aunt Marg was attacked and the attack thread was deleted (and apparently the member was banned), why should you have to leave in order to support her?



The troll's thread was removed, but that person was not banned and still is a member here.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2021)

Aunt Marge may be taking a brief time out to clear her head. She posted earlier this afternoon Eastern Time


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The troll's thread was removed, but that person was not banned and still is a member here.


"A name, a name, my Kingdom for a name!


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The troll's thread was removed, but that person was not banned and still is a member here.


@John cycling — thanks for explaining.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The troll's thread was removed, but that person was not banned and still is a member here.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 15, 2021)

Devi said:


> @John cycling — thanks for explaining.



 You're quite welcome.  
Anyone who condones that kind of bad behavior has something seriously wrong with them.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

I wonder why the offending poster is still a member here.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

Ok wait a minute.
Members here know who this person is and they aren’t banned?
Why not?
Is it because they keep changing accounts?
Why isn’t Matrix offering support here?
This is horrible.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The troll's thread was removed, but that person was not banned and still is a member here.


How do you know ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2021)

Missed it all because of the time zone difference.
I just cannot understand why people go out of their way to be vindictive.
I consider it a privilege to be a member on SF and am grateful for the time some people put in to moderate our threads.

Aunt Marg, if you are watching, please reconsider your thoughts on leaving.
Take time out by all means but come back because you are worth more than any number of trolls.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 15, 2021)

*Troll Control*


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg, you are not allowed to leave, this forum needs you, and I know you are definitely not Australian.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

But if Marg and others know who this person is and she’s the main and only moderator here, surely she had the power to ban someone such as this and if not, why not?
And if she doesn’t have authority to ban anyone, then who is actually looking after the site?

Does Matrix actually know what’s going on at this site of his? Is he the only one with banning powers?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2021)

I dare any Australian to join and say they are from Canada ….any Aussie would pick up on it right away by the language used to express ourselves
@mellowyellow


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow...I am stunned, too.
I had not seen any of the thread that got deleted, 
and I hadn't realized what this one was about, either.....so  I hadn't read much of this one, till now....

and I've been just posting my usual stuff.
I hadn't gotten the PM, either.
What a mess.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

We Canucks would pick up on it also. Marg is one of us.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2021)

*I am just speculating here, having moderated forums in the past.  If they do not know who the member is behind the troll identity, then not a lot they can do. Unless they match up IP addresses, which is difficult.*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Aunt Marg, you are not allowed to leave, this forum needs you, and I know you are definitely not Australian.


She is definitely NOT Australian.
I know that for an absolute fact.

What I don’t understand is why any member who is dedicated enough to put the work into managing an entire forum wouldn’t also get the ‘tools’ to do so, like the ‘power’ to ban someone?

What a horrible position to be in?
And if she doesn’t have the power that goes with the role, or at least ‘should’ why is she not getting back up by someone who has the power?

Who the heck is running our site right now?
Matrix is rarely here?


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 15, 2021)

The Aussie forum I'm on banned PMs, and I can see the sense in it, people were ganging up on others, I don't like knowing that a crowd of people are saying nasty things about me behind my back, spit it out in a post for all to see, you coward.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> She is definitely NOT Australian.
> I know that for an absolute fact.
> 
> What I don’t understand is why any member who is dedicated enough to put the work into managing an entire forum wouldn’t also get the ‘tools’ to do so, like the ‘power’ to ban someone?
> ...


Keesha, I'm pretty sure it was Matrix who removed the offending thread and banned the poster. But, a far as I know, he didn't go public with whatever other actions he took.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> The Aussie forum I'm on banned PMs, and I can see the sense in it, people were ganging up on others, I don't like knowing that a crowd of people are saying nasty things about me behind my back, spit it out on a post for all to see, you coward.


It is not great when nasty comments are posted publicly, but at least one knows where they stand. Still, I have wonderful convos via pm too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Keesha, I'm pretty sure it was Matrix who removed the offending thread and banned the poster. But, a far as I know, he didn't go public with whatever other actions he took.


I read earlier, in this thread,  that the poster is still here??


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 15, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> It is not great when nasty comments are posted publicly, but at least one knows where they stand. Still, I have wonderful convos via pm too.


I like the PM option as well. Can't members on SF turn theirs off if they want? I think so.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I like the PM option as well. Can't members on SF turn theirs off if they want? I think so.


Yes we can.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Keesha, I'm pretty sure it was Matrix who removed the offending thread and banned the poster. But, a far as I know, he didn't go public with whatever other actions he took.


Matrix !
Pfft! 
Thanks Murrmurr!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Matrix !
> Pfft!


Wuzzat mean?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Wuzzat mean?


I had best not share those thoughts!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 15, 2021)

I"m at sorts of being clued out as what has happened.
I'm not searching for what happened.
But.
I am truly sorry that some of the members here, had to experience, rudeness, harassment, ridicule and a lot of hurt.
The type of person that seems to think acting in this manner is amusing, funny, and acceptable.......WELL IT'S NOT !!!!!!!!!
These kind of people should not have a place in this world.
When some thought , conducting themselves, in this fashion, should get a wake up call, and face what they put others through.
They arrive and exit like a ghost.......
I do hope that anyone that's been affected by this trauma, take's a bit of a breather, and possibly changes their mind of leaving.I don't want anyone to leave.
I feel that with everyone here, that's what makes this forum a nice place to be. 
The ones that think they'll can shake the happiness out of this forum and members.......are wrong......we are the strong ones......we will stick with each other and support each other.
Please, to the ones that are thinking of leaving, wish you wouldn't. 
You are important members, along with all the members.
All of you are what makes this forum a happy place to be.
And i think the ones in charge of SF are doing a great job, and to know that all can be there when help is needed.

Please let's go back to ENJOYING SF.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 15, 2021)

Sticks and stones can break your bones but words can break your heart.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Just before she left, she had some vile remarks to make and bid us all farewell.  Turned right around and bingo, came back with another nom de plume and the attack was worse.  However, it didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out who it was, as the style of the delivery was precisely the same.


*OK, not a rocket scientist here...I have no clue*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

Me either,


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK, not a rocket scientist here...I have no clue*


Neither do I. Can someone PM it to me?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2021)

Devi said:


> Neither do I. Can someone PM it to me?


Me too


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2021)

Me too, please.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2021)

Me 3 please.


----------



## Leonie (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm another one who missed the whole thing, being in a different time zone.  It would be a pity if this person succeeds in chasing members away, but OTOH, I understand how hurtful it can be to feel like you are constantly under attack.  Sometimes hanging in there just isn't worth the stress. 

I hope you do hang around though.   I think there are more people on your side than not.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 16, 2021)

Always be aware of anyone who attacks, denigrates or tries to "put down" the person posting rather than addressing the "meat" of their post and don't be afraid to point out what's happening by posting such in the thread.  Doing this can, to some extent, help police the site without having to hit the report button.  As for this particular mashup, it looks like Matrix booted what seemed to be a rather poisonous individual.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2021)

My head is swirling reading all this. AM is gone? No, please no. She is one of my best friends on here. Does anyone really know what’s going on or are we just feeding rumor after rumor. Make it stop please and bring back our great forum. Marg…come back please.


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m a new member but have been reading the posts on SF for about 5 years. This forum for the most part is a really nice safe place.  I’ve already posted things here that I’ve never told anyone else except hubby. I feel safe with expressing my thoughts and feelings. I’m guessing that’s the way it is with many. I only hope that this thread doesn’t stop people.


----------

